

Ask HN: how important is the name of your startup? - sdotc

I am wondering how everyone feels about the importance of names. Would twitter be big as it is today if it was named something else? How about instagram? If a startup has an obscure and not as catchy of a name, how much effect could that have on its growth?
======
simantel
I think branding can definitely be a factor in the success of a company, but
it's certainly not a huge one. And you can always rebrand later.

Here's a thread about Wesabe vs. Mint:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1746832>

Here's the list of YC startups, from which you can infer whatever you want (I
feel like success is unrelated to name quality): <http://yclist.com/>

------
orangethirty
Depends on the market you are aiming for.

